# how to convert from gravel to sand??



## NateC (Mar 9, 2012)

hey guys i just wanted to know a few things about converting my established 55 gallon from gravel to sand...what is the best way to go about doing so as far as after i have rinsed the sand and am ready...do i leave my fish in the tank while i remove everything or take them out? and also is it as simple as just scooping all of the gravel out and replacing it with sand..wont this eliminate all of my beneficial bacteria that was in my gravel?


----------



## jkcichlid (Mar 15, 2012)

You could replace it in sections, say thirds, spaced apart by a few days so the new substrate has a chance to become established first
Scoop out a section of the gravel. Place the portion of sand in a plastic bag. Sink the bag to the bottom. Cut a long slice in the bag and slide the bag off of the sand. Hardly any mess or clouding this way compared to dumping the sand thru the water column


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would remove the fish to a large container with old tank water for sure...you would be shocked at how much stuff will come up in the old gravel while trying to remove it.

Get large rubbermaid container and remove fish to it with some of the tank water...I would fill it up at least halfway or more because it will have more oxygen stored and take longer for the temp to drop while making your changes. You can add the heater if you want.

You can also get another large container and do the same as above but with your tank decorations such as rocks, plants, etc...

Then drain the tank completely making sure that your filters still have water in them. When all water is drained then scoop out the old gravel. The last time I did it I used a dustpan and a small broom to get all the gravel even the smallest pieces otherwise it would have stuck out like a sore thumb in the sand.

Put sand in tank....fill halfway with water(I used a ceramic plate on the sand and allowed the new water to hit the plate so as not to stir up and move the sand) then add back in your tank decorations...fill all the way back up and then add fish.

Also...make sure that the new tank water is the same temp as the water in the rubbermaid tub the fish are in.

I did all the above in about 1.5 hours in my tank and I am very meticulous.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can leave the fish in or take them out. I like razor's way...no need to be careful about the fish and you can move more quickly.

Vacuum the old gravel again and again before you do this to minimize mess.

Make sure the new substrate is tank temp before you add.

Yes, you will lose the beneficial bacteria in your old gravel, so you should test your tank for a week or so after to ensure the remaining bacteria in your filters, glass, decor was enough to compensate.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you don't want to remove the fish, you can use a hose and siphon the gravel/water out of the tank and into a pail during your water changes. This can be done during the week if you aren't in a hurry to add the sand all at one time.

Please remember to turn off your filters when adding the sand!! This will help to eliminate sand be drawn into the filters when adding to the tank filled with water.


----------



## NateC (Mar 9, 2012)

would you guys say that completely draining the water would be absolutely neccessary or would i be ok with draining just 50 or maybe even 75 percent of the wanter?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

NateC said:


> would you guys say that completely draining the water would be absolutely neccessary or would i be ok with draining just 50 or maybe even 75 percent of the wanter?


I would drain it all. You are really going to stir up the tank when removing the gravel and as DJ suggested it will be easier to work without having to worry about the fish.

If you plan and organize, that is what I am very good at doing, it will go much faster with everything all laid out. It shouldn't take that long to do it all.


----------



## NateC (Mar 9, 2012)

ok ill probably drain it all...and im gunna out them in a large bucket or conainer so i have a good amount of time to get this to lock exactly how i want it how long would you say i could realistically leave them in a bucket for? and should i start filling the water back up should i start by puting the tank water in the bucket back into the tank of just use completely all new water?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Take pics of the before AND after! i love seeing people do changes like this.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

NateC said:


> ok ill probably drain it all...and im gunna out them in a large bucket or conainer so i have a good amount of time to get this to lock exactly how i want it how long would you say i could realistically leave them in a bucket for? and should i start filling the water back up should i start by puting the tank water in the bucket back into the tank of just use completely all new water?


I would use as much old water as you can in the container which should keep the temp stable enough until you are done. When filling the tank make sure the water going in the tank is the same temp as the water that is in the container with the fish. Then just move the fish over.....that is what I do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd shoot for 2 hours in the buckets. I also use a battery powered air stone, and do not combine fish that will be aggressive to each other in the same bucket.

I would only scoop out the gravel and replace everything as quick as possible. If you also want to rearrange your decor, I'd figure out the design in advance outside of the tank so you can re-build in the tank quick while the fish are out.

If you really want the arrangement just right and want to take your time, remove the rocks to a bench and put a bunch of flower pots in the tank to hold the fish temporarily...build and re-build on the bench over a couple of days. Do this is advance of the gravel change.


----------



## FishLover66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all. I have gravel AND sand, but want to remove the gravel and replace it with another bag of sand. What is the best way to accomplish this switch without making a royal mess?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

FishLover66 said:


> Hi all. I have gravel AND sand, but want to remove the gravel and replace it with another bag of sand. What is the best way to accomplish this switch without making a royal mess?


Post #3


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I wasn't in a hurry when I decided I wanted to switch to sand. I scooped out small portions of the gravel slowly over the course of a few days to avoid getting a large amount of waste in the open water.

When adding the rinsed sand, make sure you scoop it out of the bucket and into the tank with some kind of bowl. Lower the bowl or scoop to the bottom of the tank before dumping the sand out. This will really help you avoid getting a really cloudy tank afterwards. Also make sure you rinse every portion of sand at least 5 times.


----------



## Drummer boy (May 12, 2012)

I did this same thing a couple of months ago (converting rock to sand) I left the fish in. scooped the rocks out. I took one of those square plastic ice cream buckets you get from the wal-mart isle (we ate the ice cream...the fish hobby is so sweet), filled them with my sand letting out the air as I went. Once to the bottom i took the lid off and poured. Make sure you don't have your pump on. the sand will get sucked right up and ruin the pump impeller.


----------

